# look what I got for supper



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

After taking Sharon and her Mom out from Breakfast this morning. They wanted to watch the Tiger Game I usually do too. But :fishing:I wetted a line and drowned a few worms at my favorite Beaver Pond instead-- 7 cast had my limit of 5 Brookies--Also watch the 8th and 9th innings-- Tigers win---Hey !!! how about Verlander's no hitter yesterday?? ----SB
View attachment 2847


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job Skip, them fish must be hungry. Always rooted for the Tigers when I lived there(and hated the Yankees). We have our D'backs but in the Americn league I still root for the Tigers and still hate the Yankees.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good job Skip...I should give some of my beaver ponds a try. How deep and large are your ponds ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Fish and Your team Won too! Sounds like a good day!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely a good day Skip, Hmmm pan fried trout, one of my favorites.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...pan fried I have to say is one of mine too !

Smoked is a close second.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally grill mine, but it's over a camp fire.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brookies by far were my favorite eating trout. Red meat and slightly sweet, was delicious. Used to cook them up for breakfast after catching them fresh the same morning, when I lived in CO. If you ever get the chance, buy some Panther Martin Lures in a size 6 preferably or the 4. The color to use is the yellow body with red dots on it and a silver spinner with bucktail. My favorite approach is to cast upstream where the stream/river was carving underneath the banks in the bends. I actually would go on hands and knees as the final approach and reel fast enough to keep the spinner working but no faster, and almost everytime when it was swept underneath the bank I would get a strike. I lure fished for them almost exclusively as it was presenting itself to more fish by the distance traveled. Also whats important here about that lure brand in particular is this. it has a concave design in the spinner where the main wire runs through. And that creates a pulsating "sound" the fish can hear for a distance thereby making them look to see whats coming--and the result is more strikes and fish! Its almost like the fox lures (which copied them) but a bit different in their(fox) design. Cabelas has them as does Bass Pro Shops but even so the right color combination and size are a bit hard to find. Remember this as well, the bigger the lure (within reason) the bigger the fish! You dont sit down to a kiddie plate when youre hungry and fish arent any different, meaning size affects thier response as well--IMO. Enjoy your catch! Nice catch and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 on the Panther Martin ! Except I liked the black with white dots and a gold blade but I think they all would work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good work SB, lovely looking trout. I really must get out and wet a fly line myself.


----------

